# Grails - Java-Klasse verwenden und Einbindung im JEE Kontext



## miketech (2. Jun 2007)

Hi zusammen,

nachdem ich die letzten Tage viel mit JSF gemacht habe, bin ich gestern auf Grails gestoßen. Gehört habe ich davon schon länger, habe sogar mal mit Ruby On Rails gespielt, bin aber erst gestern tatsächlich dazu gekommen mal Grails zu testen. Ist ja schon irgendwie nice 

Am Rande: Wo sind denn eigentlich Unterschiede zu Ruby On Rails? Ist doch ziemlich identisch außer, dass ich nun Java verwende oder? Bzw. Groovy als Sprache, aber halt die JVM.

Ich versuche für mich außerdem etwas auszuloten, wo ich mit JSF besser dran bin und wo mit Grails. Nach einigen Versuchen bin ich zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass Grails insbesondere dann interessant ist, wenn ich nur eine Webanwendung schreiben möchte, d.h. ich keinen Application Server im Hintergrund habe und eventuell mit EJBs arbeiten muss. Hier bin ich mir aber nicht so sicher: Wie macht sich denn Grails im JEE Kontext? Also angenommen, ich habe bereits eine komplexe JEE Anwendung mit allen Formen an EJBs. Wie kann ich Grails hier mit einbeziehen? Denn das ganze läuft ja in einem anderen Kontext. Kann ich z.B. Entity Beans in Grails verwenden?


Ein anderer Punkt: Ich wollte in Grails eine Java-Klasse verwenden. Ich habe den Quellcode in das Src-Verzeichnis kopiert und konnte die Klasse dann verwenden mit:


```
def xy = new de.mypackage.MyClass("Test")
```

Was nicht funktioniert:


```
import de.mypackage
....

def xy = new MyClass("Test")
```


Das mit dem import habe ich so der Dokumentation entnommen. Muss ich noch irgendwas beachten?

Gruß

Mike


----------



## Guest (3. Jun 2007)

Klingt vielleicht ignorant, aber ich würde keine Zeit für solche Skriptsprachen verschwenden. Ich habe manchmal
den Eindruck, dass jeder, der sich nur etwas mit Compilier-/Interpreterbau beschäftigt hat, gleich der Meinung
zu sein scheint, die Welt mit einer neuen Programmiersprache beglücken zu müssen. Das ganze wird bis zum Himmel
gelobbt, es werden paar Bücher und Artikel in Fachmagazinen veröffentlicht. Die Neugier treibt dann viele dazu, es
auszuprobieren. Dann kommt die Welle der Hilfesuchenden in Foren, die versuchen Funktionalität aus den Sprachen
rauszukitzeln, für die sie nicht gedacht waren. Irgendwann mal flaut der Hype ab und was ganz neues, geniales
tritt auf den Plan. Das Spiel geht wieder von vorne los. 

Und meine Güte, was sind das für bescheuerte Namen für Programmiersprachen?  :shock:  :autsch:


----------



## miketech (3. Jun 2007)

Danke für die Antwort. 

Gruß

Mike


----------

